# scrath built ghorgon.



## GreenFaceMonkey (May 25, 2010)

This project is already heavily underway with little left to do, so might actually finish this one!? Lost motivation for other prjects (like the carnosaur) because i struggled to find anyone who wanted to buy them, so it seemed like a wasted investment. But i think my local store manager is interested in this guy.
I made a ghorgon before, from a balrog, and theres pics oh him. But, he just wasnt enough :/ he stood little taller than the doombull, and was shorter than the giant (though, he is hunched over). So i thought, what the hell. Lets make one who makes giants look like poultry  Here he is so far, let me know what you think. And i would really apreciate suggestions for him second set of hands. They are meant to be 'bone scythes'. I dont want the flat bone blades that most ghorgons are shown to have, i was thinking maybe long hoof like talons? Tyranid like scythes? Keeper of secret like crab pincers? or just more, regular hands?


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow, thats amazing!
Rep for u!


----------



## GreenFaceMonkey (May 25, 2010)

Ok, i'v decided i realy dont like his head. I might remove the hors for use on a new one. Iv removed his head already, any suggestions for a new design? I want it to be bull like, but with a large fanged maw and lots of horns. Sketches would be GREAT!


----------



## Moetle (May 23, 2010)

Don't have any sketches, but i thought the head it had was very bad ass already. can't wait to see your new one. When you said 'bone scythes' the first thing that popped into my head was the "nids" scythe talons. Are the grey parts made from super sculpy or something else?

Moe


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

HAHAHA....at first I thought this was a Gorgon Super Hvy Support transport vehicle for the Death Korps of Krieg, then I saw what you meant and...

DAMN THATS FREAKING SWEET DUDE!

Sorry but I think the head you had already was badass.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## GreenFaceMonkey (May 25, 2010)

sorry for the late replies guys havent been on for a few months, the new head is done will post pics soon. And i thought about nid scythes, but i want to go for something more like the Tyrants bonesword, but coming straight from the wrist. And the grey areas of this guy are standard milliput, but if you find my squiggoth thread he is mostly sculpy!  Thanks for your comments.


----------



## rurik (Jun 22, 2011)

ohhhh Myyyyy Goooood
really good!

that face scares me!.

hehe

greetings


----------



## GreenFaceMonkey (May 25, 2010)

Ok iv pretty much finished the new head (sorry this is so late). Iv also started filling out the legs, and have begun work on arms. Its now not a ghrogon though due to the new plastic kit, i think hell suit a bonegrinder giant better for storm of magic.
Will post pics tonight if i can (hospital in a couple of hours, yay), if not then early tomorrow!


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Looking forward to the pics, it's looking great so far from the pics in the original post so I'm definitely looking forward to seeing how it's progressed since. Hope the trip to the hospital is nothing too serious.


----------



## GreenFaceMonkey (May 25, 2010)

Have just got back from hospital, have been perscribed some stuff and will be havin the op on the third. Nothing to major though, i just have a big thing about needles! :L Appreciate the concern though


----------



## GreenFaceMonkey (May 25, 2010)

*NEW HEAD and other progress*

Here are the beltaed pcitures


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Excellent work.

The horns are particularly impressive.


----------



## GreenFaceMonkey (May 25, 2010)

Thank you  The horns were the most challenging part by far, as the weight of the greenstuff kept causing them to sag downwards. I actually made them seprately in the end, and fixed them on after they had set.


----------

